# if your snake needs vet!



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

just wandering truthfully right now if something happened to your snake(or whatever you have)would you have the funds to be able to take it there,i can honestly say i have the money put away just incase anything ever happens..(i think im a little pissed off at these ppl that make excuses like bills came in or cant afford for 2 days)***?


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Do ordinary vets treat snakes?


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 21, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> just wandering truthfully right now if something happened to your snake(or whatever you have)would you have the funds to be able to take it there,i can honestly say i have the money put away just incase anything ever happens..(i think im a little pissed off at these ppl that make excuses like bills came in or cant afford for 2 days)***?


 yup i have access to funds to beable to take any of my animals to the vet [ just spent over $400 on my big beardie - then i got him put down yesterday afternoon ] 
without a a doubt i would do anything to make sure they would see my vet .


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> yup i have access to funds to beable to take any of my animals to the vet [ just spent over $400 on my big beardie - then i got him put down yesterday afternoon ]
> without a a doubt i would do anything to make sure they would see my vet .


 theres some respect coming your way mate,and sorry to hear about your beardie


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dragon1 said:


> Do ordinary vets treat snakes?


 they prob would but im not sure on how far there knowledge would go


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

so we have me and zoojas!is no one else answering coz????


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 21, 2009)

i have the funds, though I am living at home still... Plus (I haven't looked into it yet) but maybe we should all look into the pet insurance? to see if reptiles are covered? I was thinking about having mine put under the same policy that the parentals have the dog and cats under...


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 21, 2009)

No funds ready available here, but volunteering with WIRES helped to get friendly with vets and i am able to pay off my vet because of it  Lucky ay?


----------



## BlackMamba (Oct 21, 2009)

Most definately. If any of my pets needed a vet I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## stimson7 (Oct 21, 2009)

from an ownership point of view - if i can't afford to take care of the animal i don't get it. have 2 cats, 1 dog, 1 stimson, 8 chooks. however, if the finances are a bit tight at any time and something happens that they require veterinary attention my partner and I are the ones to go without *NOT* the animals. 

From a vet nurse point of view - i have heard every single excuse there is as to why people neglect and inflict cruelty on their animals. YES i said cruelty, those of you who make excuses about not getting your animals seen by a vet are being CRUEL whether you want acknowledge it or not!


----------



## Weezer (Oct 21, 2009)

kaos_inc said:


> Most definately. If any of my pets needed a vet I wouldn't hesitate.



Ditto. I would get those little guys treated before myself.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 21, 2009)

worst comes to worst there's always places like retravision if you need some emergency cash!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 21, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> just wandering truthfully right now if something happened to your snake(or whatever you have)would you have the funds to be able to take it there,i can honestly say i have the money put away just incase anything ever happens..(i think im a little pissed off at these ppl that make excuses like bills came in or cant afford for 2 days)***?


 

I think most people with common sence ( and animals worth alot of $$$) Tend to keep money aside for the "just in case" situations.
But saying that things happen and lots of people don't seem to have any common sence!


----------



## Weezer (Oct 21, 2009)

Man if you havent got the spare cash, a snake is not a wise investment- nor are children, dogs or wives. !!


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

im saving right now for an albino carpet,but saving means another few grand on top to make sure if any problems happen i can take care of it fund wise


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2009)

I do not have a fund for vets , and there would be times when i would not have the cash for a vet .

I also have a wife , 3 kids to take care of , so if its comes to the crunch my family will come before any of my snakes , simple as that .

Does not mean i don't care for my snakes though .

azn4114 if your $60 bearded dragons need a $1000.00 spent on it at the vets , you will cough that up ??


----------



## BlackMamba (Oct 21, 2009)

To me it's like saying 'If one of your family needed to go to the hospital, would you take them?'. You can find money, if you need to.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well that's it Kaos, like, they ARE family... not like I would sacrifice my HUMAN family member's health to cure their ailments, but I would easily sacrifice my own and man up.


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I do not have a fund for vets , and there would be times when i would not have the cash for a vet .
> 
> I also have a wife , 3 kids to take care of , so if its comes to the crunch my family will come before any of my snakes , simple as that .
> 
> ...


yes i would!no probs..my animals are my kids and dont think the price i paid for them should mean that there not worth treatment if needed,i spent over $2000 on vet bills for a dog i got for free!thats what you do when your a responsible owner(and im not insulting you or anything)


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> yes i would!no probs..my animals are my kids and dont think the price i paid for them should mean that there not worth treatment if needed,i spent over $2000 on vet bills for a dog i got for free!thats what you do when your a responsible owner(and im not insulting you or anything)



Fair enough .
I am a responsible pet owner by the way


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 21, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Fair enough .
> I am a responsible pet owner by the way


 by reading your posts and seeing pics of your animals i would agree you are responsible mate


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 21, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> yes i would!no probs..my animals are my kids and dont think the price i paid for them should mean that there not worth treatment if needed,i spent over $2000 on vet bills for a dog i got for free!thats what you do when your a responsible owner


 

we do the same, we've spent thousands on one dog another few thousand on our current dog and then had to teach her to walk again, just under $3000 on knee replacements for a cat, countless vets visits for 4 other that we own/once owned... if you accept to own an animal, you accept to care for it!

Though if it came to a pet or a human family member I'd choose human... only if all avenues are exhausted though.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 21, 2009)

Unfortuantley i dont have any away at the moment as for unseen circumstances i was forced to move out of home alone, but if i ever had a problem i could get the money within the hour to do so and would always do that.


----------



## Daryl_H (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah spent $600 on a dimaond earler this year. not a seconds thought about it


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 21, 2009)

I am of a similar sentiment to most others...I dont actually put funs aside ...I tend to live day to day with a mortgage offset..so I dont really have savings per se...If I need something it comes off the house...but I guess I will be paying the house off until I retire...but why not have fun while you are still able...so many people work hard all their lives to retire debt free and then kark it as soon as they retire.

We had a burmese cat last year who had FIP (like Cat Aids....came from breeder that way but didnt know it at the time)..didnt know it until a few months later...took it to vet...got all the blood tests...came back with the diagnosis and was best to put down straight away....over $800 in 1 day and no more pet...but we paid...picked ourselves up..waited a few months to get over it and bought another one from a better breeder (always pays to check out the premises).

No issues with this one...is part of the family, like a dog. "The cat you have when you cant have a dog" ...this one is so human like she even goes to a human loo by herself...and back chats you when you tell her to get out of the kitchen!


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont have the cash for large vet bills available right away but can afford small ones and would try and borrow from my parents to pay large bills that way i can pay them back slowly rather than a vet. as far as large bills go, in my youth i had an eastern long neck turtle that developed edema and needed a 3 grand blood transfusion. that was a bill we just couldnt afford so we had to have him put down, a lot of you might scream bloody murder over this but having 3 grand just sitting around for vet bills is a bit out of the question for the majority of people. 
now that im older and a more knowledgeable keeper than earlier on i have funds set aside for this kind of thing and take appropriate steps so i hopefully dont need to see the vet in the first place but yes i would do anything i could within reason to get my animal better.

coops


----------



## garycahill (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an account with my vet, so if I can't pay cash, I can still have them treated.
I am sure that if you spoke to your vet prior to an incident, you could work something out.
Most will do emergency work & allow you to pay it off.
Even the Lort Smith if you are in Melbourne will allow anybody to do that.
What really annoys me though is if I have an incident between 6pm & 8am, there is not one single reptile specialist vet available in all of Melbourne. Worse in over the weekends. If you don't believe me, try it. You can get into general animal surgerys, but for an emergency they are next to no use. I tried it once & the vet that attended spent more time reading that looking at the injured monitor.
So just make sure all accidents are kept to office hours.
I imagine other capitols would be the same.


----------



## elapid66 (Oct 21, 2009)

in a prefect world maybe put them down i say you can always buy another one cheaper now bring it on


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 21, 2009)

yes. if any of my pets needed a vet we could pay. just depends weather its to serious and how much it costs as 2 weatehr our cat stays or go's, coz he's old, and dont want him 2 b in pain.


Will


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 21, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> in a prefect world maybe put them down i say you can always buy another one cheaper now bring it on




Hope you got your flame suit nic 'n' handy. I know it is a gee up.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 21, 2009)

truthfully no because i dont make much money and my parents can hardly afford the bills so i doubt they could lend me any money but if it was REALLY serious someone in my family would
. i dont care if you say im an irresponsible keeper, im not rich, and i bet im not the only one on here that couldn't afford it right this second. 
and "paying the bills" isnt an excuse, i find that offensive in my situation as half the time we literally cant pay the bills. so maybe you should think about an individuals situation before you "get pissed at them"
just a thought.


----------



## webcol (Oct 21, 2009)

I didnt have the funds but last time i found the money, 500 is alot thought , but no excuse. If they need help i wont hesitate


----------



## karasha (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont have specific savings for my animals, however i do have a rainy day savings for any situation that i might need money for. i am also lucky that i am a vet nurse and my work will help me out wherever they can and any of my family would too as we all appreciate that animals are in our care and members of the family. 
i would not hesitate for any reason if it is something that more that simple first aid treatment an help for. i would put myself in debt to look after eveyone properly.


----------



## boxhead (Oct 21, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> truthfully no because i dont make much money and my parents can hardly afford the bills so i doubt they could lend me any money but if it was REALLY serious someone in my family would
> . i dont care if you say im an irresponsible keeper, im not rich, and i bet im not the only one on here that couldn't afford it right this second.
> and "paying the bills" isnt an excuse, i find that offensive in my situation as half the time we literally cant pay the bills. so maybe you should think about an individuals situation before you "get pissed at them"
> just a thought.



best answer yet . i am sure you are not the only one on here in this position . but we all do the best we can . not having funds put away does not make people irresponsible keepers .


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 21, 2009)

i havnt put away money for the unfortunate chance my snake needs to see a vet... but i have asked my vet that i take my dogs to if she can work on snakes, turns out she has snakes and if something happens that she cant fix she can refer the snake elsewhere. i have the money to pay, it would just be a massive kick to the gut and wallet, but would hurt less than the loss of my snake.

IMO most people have the money to take their snakes to the vet, they just choose not to as they dont believe its worth the money, or they are young and dont work..



boxhead said:


> best answer yet . i am sure you are not the only one on here in this position . but we all do the best we can . not having funds put away does not make people irresponsible keepers .



sorry if i come across as a complete tool, but honestly if bills cannot be paid how can you afford to keep animals. i guess there is no right and wrong.. we all love herps and if an individual on these forums had some financial trouble.. im sure they would still keep their animals.

this is a hard topic.


----------



## phatt01 (Oct 21, 2009)

I get sick off hearing the 'if you cant afford the vet bills your'e irresponsable!'. I am sure everyone here would do what they could to help their sick and injured animals.
Also we are from all differant wlks off life, some off us are financially struggling, some are comfortable and some have financial problems, and our situations can change over night weather we are wealthy or not.
My situation was one that did, I went from married to seperated last Jan, when I left I signed everything over to my ex, cars bank acc's, everything, all I took was my clothes and weekly wage. I now live week to week untill I can build up my finances again.
At the time i owned 20/25 snakes, but have scaled back for the moment. So am I a irresponsble rep owner for not having a couple off grand stashed away for vet fee's?
All my snakes are healthy, do everything they are meant to do, and am yet to take a snake to a vet for any sort off treatmeant in the 5 odd yrs off owning them. Yes I would take them to a vet if the need arised.
If I was to face a $1500 vet bill for a $150 Childrens, atm it would mean my kids would have to go with out, so I know what I would be doing.
Yes it is irresponsable for someone that buys any sort off pet, knowing that they cant afford the care required for that particular animal down the track, but lets just not use the 'irresponsable' word when people openly admit they cant afford a vet at a particular time!


----------



## amy5189 (Oct 21, 2009)

definitely have the funds put aside for any of my pets. i love them more than anything in the world, and i couldn't live with myself if something happened to them.
my dog broke her toe and we had to take her to the vet for plastering up, our other dog started bleeding on BOXING DAY and we had to go emergency vet and pay thousands to get her fixed up, but it was so worth it! and then our kitty became blind and paralised suddenly and had to go to an emergency vet again.
Damn pets costing money!!! I'd be super rich if i didn't have any pets.... lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think that you need to have the funds to properly care for any animal and emergencies but also have your vet picked out ready to go and also a back up plan if they arent there. Periodic visits also for health checks should be allowed for.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 21, 2009)

My animals, of whatever form (snake, frog, etc) will see a vet if there is a need to. I have had to take animals to be treated before, but thankfully due to upmost care, this is a rare thing. Money can always be come by in life, and if you can't possibly afford a vet at any given time, maybe reconsider having custody of the animal/s. I feel sorry for anyone who is too far (regional) from a specialist vet (who will see reptiles). This would be a real stumbler :|


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 21, 2009)

One word.......VISA haha

I'd give my right leg for one of my snakes. Or actually both legs, so they could walk around & see what it's like. Of course, they'd have to take turns with the legs, I only have 2 to give. I'm not an octopus you know! I'd make do with stumps. Or peg legs.......yeah, peg legs! Arrrrrr


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 21, 2009)

Firstly, thats what my credit card is for (lol).

So who here owns a car? do you have a 'car fund' too for when the radiator goes?

If you dont have health insurance, do you have the funds put aside for a trip to the hospital for yourself?

People find the means when the need is there.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 21, 2009)

There are so many sides to this, but the work irresponsible is getting thrown around way to lightly, the people saying if you cant afford or if you don't have blah blah whatever obviously are in positions to save/have a decent amount of money, some of us don't, but because we don't does not mean we are irresponsible, i reckon everyone here could/would always have a way to work it out whether it be friends family or payment plans, and i could guarantee every single person here would take any of those options given the chance as everyone here seem passionate about there animals that's why we are all here right?


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 21, 2009)

I was always brought up on the morals that you have the responsibility of taking care of your children and animals before yourself.

I also have a good history with my vet so if something major was to come up and i didnt have the whole amount, a payment plan wouldnt be a problem.
If you use a vet reguarly (ie, vaccinations, regular checkups etc) you will usually find they are willing to help you if you are in a tight situation and something comes up.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 22, 2009)

We don't have founds put aside as such but can always get vet treatment if need be. we spent a little over $10,000 to try and save one of our dogs from cancer so yer I think I will do anything for my pets 

We also don't have kids and don't plan to either


----------



## euphorion (Oct 22, 2009)

no to having the money aside, simply because of bills and living expenses these days and not earning enough and living out of home. but would still take them to the vet and get whatever treatment they needed, i'm lucky (or spoilt) enough to have family that can help me out when im desperate and i pay them back  we also have insurance for the dogs, but insurance would only make sense for snakes if they were, say, highly valuable breeding animals or albinos/very rare. bear in mind that pet insurance policies do not cover costs related to pregancy/breeding, tick/flea/mite infestations or intestinal parasites (as far as i am aware) they cover 'accidental' injury only, or if you get a 'better' policy they can also cover illness (in dogs, such as ear infections, etc.)


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 22, 2009)

while i was still a bit poorer i used to put 5 or 10 bucks a week aside for vet bills.

then i discovered credit cards,.. 

regardless, since most vets will let u pay the bill off theres no excuse to not take an animal in ur care to the vet if it needs it.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

I fully understand that cash isnt always an option up front ...but as others have said ,most vets will allow a payment plan ..so even if you keep $50.00 away at least you can turn up to the vet with a down payment and set up a payment plan ..
In saying so ..I also think alot jump on the vet wagon for every thing when it comes to their snakes/reps ...some really good advice is given about what to do for that snakes/reps situation ,and yet is either ignored ,or sarcastic comments are given back ..if you arent willing to take what is on offer ..why the hell do you bother to put up a post in the 1st place....
I am aware that some give the wrong answers ...but hopefully somebody that is more aware will be able to either post a thread or give you a pm ...


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm lucky to have a vet at my house 24 hours a day.....He sits just above my fridge.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

Oxydechis said:


> I'm lucky to have a vet at my house 24 hours a day.....He sits just above my fridge.


 thats because your so bloody "SPECIAL" :lol:


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 22, 2009)

As a beginner (I will continue to use this starting phrase for the next year or so)...when I am after info and I get some I wont take the first answer as gospel...I will look at a number of responses and compare with other pieces of literature...Since coming to this site I have realised that there are many ways to "fry an egg" and even the experts dont always have the same opinion.

However, one thing I am starting to recognise is that there are some very knowledgeable people who are willing to share their advice...There are also some very knowledgeable people who wield their wisdom like the sword of Damacles ready to point out a newbies foibles or errant comments at the first opportunity. I guess it is up to the individual to sort the wheat from the chaff.

Sometimes these forums remind me of work meetings where we go around in circles but every now and then a pearl of wisdom drops in our lap...enough with the allegories...but the positive aspects do far exceed the negative ones. 

I have yet to use a herp vet but have their contact details handy...pity my Feline vet doesnt have herp skills as I like going there.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

ashisnothereman said:


> i havnt put away money for the unfortunate chance my snake needs to see a vet... but i have asked my vet that i take my dogs to if she can work on snakes, turns out she has snakes and if something happens that she cant fix she can refer the snake elsewhere. i have the money to pay, it would just be a massive kick to the gut and wallet, but would hurt less than the loss of my snake.
> 
> IMO most people have the money to take their snakes to the vet, they just choose not to as they dont believe its worth the money, or they are young and dont work..
> 
> ...


 
i can afford to keep my herps, i can afford food for all 7 of them, plus my parrot. i can provide enclosures, heat, light, i make my own money and i pay for it myself.
but when it comes to 200+ dollars vet bills, i would be stuck. as would my parents. my dad has a spine disease and has not been able to work properly in at least 10 years, so we live on one casual rate income from my mum. i usually have money in my bank account but itd not there specifically for herps, if i had to use it i would, but i cant guarantee theres always going to be money in there.
im a big girl now, my parents dont pay anything for me anymore, so what i make is what i have, end of story. 
i dont appreciate anyone saying "paying the bills" is an excuse to not be able to afford vet bills. as i said if it was serious i have faith that i would be able to borrow the money of grandparents.


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 22, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Hope you got your flame suit nic 'n' handy. I know it is a gee up.


 thats why i didnt bother with him


----------



## hevonline (Oct 22, 2009)

My snake had to wait 2 days this week to see the 'Snake vet' where i live , NONE of the Vets would even look at her, I was not in a position, where i could have taken to other vets in another area.
This was not my choice, I can garauntee you I exausted every resource I could, sometimes **** happens.
I dont care for people who judge me as being cruel, im sure you will understand.
So yes, i waited, and now we have a diagnosis and i am treating her the best i can.


----------



## wicca4life7 (Oct 22, 2009)

I keep some money aside and don't spend that money just in case something comes up with my pets. vets are soooo expensive, last time had to take my cat for a visit for an eye infection cost over 200 and the treatment didn't work so another visit cost yet another 200 so glad i had the money sitting there for it.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeh we have spent hundreds of dollars of medication for the dog we got put down on monday. and we didnt have that money put aside, we used it straight out of money that we would have spent on groceries and rent etc.
as some others have said, just because there isnt 1000 dollars sitting in your bank at all times for 'vet emergencies' doesn't make you an irresponsible pet owner.


----------



## candycaine (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah that thread with the chick that couldn't take her DP to the vet for 2 days really made me a lil ....over her attitude etc and attitude towards everyone that was trying to help.

but yes I take any one of my animals and reptiles to the vet if there sick, injured, and just for regular check ups. I see it as there living things that cost an arm and a leg and its just cruel if you don't tend to every need they need. there not wild animals they don't look after there selves we do everything for them and if someone cant afford to keep up with there vet checks or when something is really wrong with them then they should think twice about owning any. thats IMO anyways. and even if I lived in the middle of the sticks I'd drive to town and just turn up there with the snake and make sure it got seen to. 

I'm lucky I've got a vet thats got 2 reptile vet doctors and emergency call out. you can just turn up and they see to it as soon as they can.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

candycaine said:


> yeah that thread with the chick that couldn't take her DP to the vet for 2 days really made me a lil ....over her attitude etc and attitude towards everyone that was trying to help.
> 
> but yes I take any one of my animals and reptiles to the vet if there sick, injured, and just for regular check ups. I see it as there living things that cost an arm and a leg and its just cruel if you don't tend to every need they need. there not wild animals they don't look after there selves we do everything for them and if someone cant afford to keep up with there vet checks or when something is really wrong with them then they should think twice about owning any. thats IMO anyways. and even if I lived in the middle of the sticks I'd drive to town and just turn up there with the snake and make sure it got seen to.
> 
> I'm lucky I've got a vet thats got 2 reptile vet doctors and emergency call out. you can just turn up and they see to it as soon as they can.


 ha ha ha let you in on a hint candy .."hevoline" just pasted a post in here too ..about a post or two above ya :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the solution ... just sleep with your vet. You'll be sure to get a discount on all your veterinary needs


----------



## candycaine (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry if my attitude isn't to her liking she had no regrets about the abuse gave everyone the other day so I am not going to edit my post in hope she doesn't read it...thats my thoughts anyways and what I felt was more annoyed then anything she could imagine. but I will reframe from being abusive and name calling just cause I don't want a infraction.


----------



## candycaine (Oct 22, 2009)

hahaha unless it back fires LMAO what happens if you brake up?


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 22, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I have the solution ... just sleep with your vet. You'll be sure to get a discount on all your veterinary needs


 whoa!wasnt expecting that..lol


----------



## BlackMamba (Oct 22, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> One word.......VISA haha
> 
> I'd give my right leg for one of my snakes. Or actually both legs, so they could walk around & see what it's like. Of course, they'd have to take turns with the legs, I only have 2 to give. I'm not an octopus you know! I'd make do with stumps. Or peg legs.......yeah, peg legs! Arrrrrr


 

LOL :lol:


----------



## snakelady-viper (Oct 22, 2009)

Iam lucky I have a 30 day account with my vet have been with them over 35 years . Most vets will give an account if you ask and have been with them for a while/


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

candycaine said:


> sorry if my attitude isn't to her liking she had no regrets about the abuse gave everyone the other day so I am not going to edit my post in hope she doesn't read it...thats my thoughts anyways and what I felt was more annoyed then anything she could imagine. but I will reframe from being abusive and name calling just cause I don't want a infraction.


 DONT BOTHER ME ...I am QUEEN of bluntness on APS ...3 pages of infractions says so ,,,,


----------



## candycaine (Oct 22, 2009)

hehehe yeah I have a clear understanding of who you are as a person thats cool and at least you arn't like most who doesn't say what you feel. I do the same haha. nothing wrong with it...till people start abusing everyone in every direction without taking the time to get to know ya. if you know what I meen.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 22, 2009)

Coz yeah, people who talk about things they have no idea about like they're an expert is such a pain isn't it?

We've been extremely blessed in our vet. Not only is he willing to do anything and everything to help our animals, he's more than reasonable about fees and understands when people need to take time to pay things off. That being said, even if we didn't have him I'm sure there are other vets who would would be understanding about paying on account when you don't have the cash up front.


----------



## hevonline (Oct 22, 2009)

*Misunderstanding*



candycaine said:


> yeah that thread with the chick that couldn't take her DP to the vet for 2 days really made me a lil ....over her attitude etc and attitude towards everyone that was trying to help.
> 
> but yes I take any one of my animals and reptiles to the vet if there sick, injured, and just for regular check ups. I see it as there living things that cost an arm and a leg and its just cruel if you don't tend to every need they need. there not wild animals they don't look after there selves we do everything for them and if someone cant afford to keep up with there vet checks or when something is really wrong with them then they should think twice about owning any. thats IMO anyways. and even if I lived in the middle of the sticks I'd drive to town and just turn up there with the snake and make sure it got seen to.
> 
> I'm lucky I've got a vet thats got 2 reptile vet doctors and emergency call out. you can just turn up and they see to it as soon as they can.


 
I so glad your 'lucky' enough to have good vet access.I wasnt that lucky and even refused by another vet in my area to see snakes at all.Beleive it or not, it wasnt money, it wasnt neglect, or any other situation where I had a choice,and thats why I was so dissapointed when people only wanted to know "why' i couldnt get to Vet, rather than help while i was waiting.
In a perfect world, we wouldnt need forums, nor would there be delays in treatment of sick snakes.And having said that, I live only a few kilometres from Hunter valley Zoo(old Rusa Park), and after being closed on wednesday, i got to take daisy there, once again, told come back tomorrow, when the snake vet was there.
Sorry that my post offended so many people , though I stand by validaty of my situation, as being nothing but bad luck , at the time.Nows shes getting treatment.
Still not sure is she will make it, though Ive done all i can now.
Kind Regards Heather


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 22, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I have the solution ... just sleep with your vet. You'll be sure to get a discount on all your veterinary needs



hahaha. great idea


----------



## junglemac (Oct 22, 2009)

I belive most people would normally have the finance to take care of any pet they have, but hey, I do see a fair bit more :neglect" if you will, in this economic climate. Non of us would have predicted that economi would fall apart like it has. Yeah sure if you are not in retail or tourism you may not feel the pressure, but for some of us, who normally live a GOOD life moneywise, have felt it hit hard the last couple of years. If you have the funds when you get your pet, things can drastically change in a couple of years. You may get sick, get sick kids or just have some bad luck with cut downs at work and so forth. So please dont judge peoples intentions befor you know their story

Just to clarify, I personaly still can afford my pets.......and the kids .....even the hubby, altough he cops it with less than the rest of us:lol:


----------



## candycaine (Oct 23, 2009)

hevonline said:


> I so glad your 'lucky' enough to have good vet access.I wasnt that lucky and even refused by another vet in my area to see snakes at all.Beleive it or not, it wasnt money, it wasnt neglect, or any other situation where I had a choice,and thats why I was so dissapointed when people only wanted to know "why' i couldnt get to Vet, rather than help while i was waiting.
> In a perfect world, we wouldnt need forums, nor would there be delays in treatment of sick snakes.And having said that, I live only a few kilometres from Hunter valley Zoo(old Rusa Park), and after being closed on wednesday, i got to take daisy there, once again, told come back tomorrow, when the snake vet was there.
> Sorry that my post offended so many people , though I stand by validaty of my situation, as being nothing but bad luck , at the time.Nows shes getting treatment.
> Still not sure is she will make it, though Ive done all i can now.
> Kind Regards Heather


 

ok thats fare anouph

but it was the way you spoke to everyone and what you said half way through your thread that got up my nose the most...

how is your snake going now? if it getting better?


----------



## hevonline (Oct 23, 2009)

*Miunderstanding*



candycaine said:


> ok thats fare anouph
> 
> but it was the way you spoke to everyone and what you said half way through your thread that got up my nose the most...
> 
> how is your snake going now? if it getting better?


Yes, it was a mistake to get so emotional about things, yet I would have to say, the last week has been terrible for me.
Im not making excuses though Im not used to this forum, and that was my first post.
It was very frustrating, and im sorry,.Next time i have an urgent matter, i neeed to know about, I will try and communicate better.
Daisy still isnt out of the woods, she has lots of air in her throat, and air bumps from the emphasemia.thinking of getting VITAMIN INJECTION FOR HER if anyone can referr the name , for vitamin, whats best for snake, thankyou
Baytril injections and good heat,and a betadine bath now and then.Now its just a case of waiting.I may take up to 6 months for a recovery, and Im also aware that she may not make it.Im prepared for the worst.
Unlike the other day,(I had rang soo many people, called upon everyone i knew,drove her around trying to get someone to see her, -I was almost having a nervous breakdown by the time posted the thread.
Ive been told that my constant doting and worrying, will not be helping her either.Its hard for me to not look at her in her tank, but ive covered it nice dark and warm for her.
Most of the time, I just look at her, and just to see how beautiful she is.She has the best nature and i love this animal,- once again, Im sorry that my worries were interpretted as neglect. Kind Regards Heather


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 23, 2009)

this is an interesting thread 
although its gone a bit wonky 
we recently took our stimmie to the vet [ previously called --emotional blackmailers for many reasons ]
[ not this vet ] got him fixed all good .in conversation the vet said she was happy we brought him in so soon after noticing the problem -- as many herp folk tend to hang on for a while before seeing a vet . its like a bad dentist -- they put you off a bit but when its a living animal they suffer just like you -- and eventually you go and see the vet /dentist 
hahahaha
if anybody in sydney needs a good reference for a herp vet pm me [ no i dont think its correct to post the vets name or address] 
yes ok i will go to the dentist! 
opps didnt answer the ? wasnt very much soo it came out of the kids xmas jar!


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 31, 2009)

it is also important to have money put aside to fix a computer that has sh#t itself . should nt have spent it all on the snake ' not'.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 31, 2009)

"Touch wood" but after all these years in keeping herps, I have only needed the Vet twice, both respiratory issues with blackheads from newly purchased animals. The Vet gave me the drugs to inject and after the course happy days...
I make sure that all my animals are given top quality food and housing which obviously includes the correct parameters for the specie. If you follow these mandatory rules, i'msure the Vet will be only needed in unforeseen circumstances.
In saying that, we all must "at a minimum" know where our local Herp Vet is located in case of that unforeseen emergency!
Cheers....


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

So these people that say its irresponsible to not be in the position to pay vet bill.
What happens if cannot work any more for any reason would you then do the so-called responsible thing and give away ur precious pets, i doubt it
Just because some people have the blessing of financial security does not giv them the right to judge people that dont, as everyone knows times are hard and this aint a perfect world
Having said this im currently an unemployed student with a son and i just yesterday forked out $ for my beardys vet visit
Plenty of people have to put down their beloved animal family members due to lack off funds for vet bills 
this does not make them bad pet owners, just means that some people dont have unlimited resources nad keeping a roof over their head comes first


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 31, 2009)

To much human emotion attached to animals. Provide the best care poss within reason when it comes to vet bills you need to think with ya head not ya heart if ya can,t afford day to day costs then you shouldn't have the animals. I am sure everyone starts out with best intentions but you can't always predict hard times. Even in good times I'm not gunna fork out much more than the replacement value of the animal I'll give it the best care poss from home and let nature take it's course.


----------



## Australis (Oct 31, 2009)

azn4114,
How many thousands of dollars do you currently have put aside (per animal) for vet treatment?

Personally, im not the slightest bit ashamed to admit i don't have spare money lying around
365 days a year... not only would there be days and weeks when i don't have spare cash
but also times when commitments would prevent me from getting to a vet clinic for a few days
but thats life.. i don't feel guilty for it.


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 31, 2009)

i money aside but not specifically as vet money. if i didnt have any money in the bank then i have no doubt that if the need arised i could find/borrow money, or just use my credit card as i think most people could do.
id be interested to know how many vets have corn snakes bought in for treatment, it seem 50% of the people that own that dont have the slightest idea that there not native hahah. although i guess not know what they own makes them irresponsible to begin with and knowing what them own but not caring does also....


----------



## sutto (Oct 31, 2009)

*vet*

Yes i have taken my beautiful BHP python Frank (Frankenstein) to a normal vet, even tho she did not want 2 hold him she was very knowledgeable and helpful


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 1, 2009)

Australis said:


> azn4114,
> How many thousands of dollars do you currently have put aside (per animal) for vet treatment?


 lets just say more than enough..


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 1, 2009)

Unless you have a vet who is familiar with (and willing and competant) working with reptiles... then all the funds in the world will do you no good, I have never had any problems with any of my reptiles that needed vet care, however if some problem occured that needed medical assistance, then yes I will fork out the cash. I enjoy keeping herps, But on the same note I don't name my animals, I don't notice any outstanding personalities with pythons, so I do not feel a great amount of personal attachment with individual animals. In a worst case senario (i.e liver cysts, organ damage) I would opt for euthanasia over a lingering (expensive) treatment. Most reptile health problems come from owner error, so I prefer the ounce of prevention over the pound of cure...


----------



## hevonline (Nov 1, 2009)

*Asa mother of grown up kids..*



azn4114 said:


> just wandering truthfully right now if something happened to your snake(or whatever you have)would you have the funds to be able to take it there,i can honestly say i have the money put away just incase anything ever happens..(i think im a little pissed off at these ppl that make excuses like bills came in or cant afford for 2 days)***?


As a mother of 2,
Im sure that alot of people agree with you, but unless you have more important things in your life, ie I must say, some people(your job, your childs health, an unexpected death in family? ect,ect. verbal abuse ect.
Ive been in a situation where it wasnt a case of money, but time.If i took the 2days offf i needed to tend to Daisy, i would severly threaten my job.I choose to wait, to most peoples horrification,though Ive copped my share of abuse and judgement.
Sorry if it ioffends you to know that there are people who are sensible/wealthy enough to 'put aside money', beleive it or not, some people have other priorities.
So would you say, that you shouldnt have children, if you dont have the funds to pay if they ever get sick, because I think thats why we have 'Medicare'.You can always prepare yourself, but there are things that will still trip you up.
Sorry that it offends you, but in my family it, goes, kids health first, job priorities second , and other family emergencies.ect
I understand that some people that keep snakes are somet9imes, solace people, or loners, and they can afford to make there pet snake first priority, if there is a financial problem.
I have never had any problem finding funds, when Ive had to go to the Vet, but like i said situations occur and thats when forum ect 'sometimes' com in handy.
As much as I'd give my right arm-literally- for my snake , there are always bigger sacrifices and smalller..


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 1, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> just wandering truthfully right now if something happened to your snake(or whatever you have)would you have the funds to be able to take it there,i can honestly say i have the money put away just incase anything ever happens..(i think im a little pissed off at these ppl that make excuses like bills came in or cant afford for 2 days)***?



I've just spent $550 on my staffy to have his cancer removed. I just spent a further $515 on my egg-bound woma for her surgery. Not to mention that i had to drive from Hervey Bay to Deception Bay in a V6 the day of the surgery, and then take an RDO to drive back a few days later to retrieve her from the vet. I would never deny treating my animals. Had the $$ for the staffy, didn't count on the woma having the problem at the same time. So just means i pay the credit card off next week instead. I figure they're worth it. REGARDLESS of what i paid for the animal, they are my pets.

I guess it also helps that at the moment they are my priorities. I dont have kids so i dont blame anyone if they have to budget differently. That might change when my first bub is born next year.


----------



## firedream (Nov 1, 2009)

I think the real question is would you take your reptile to the vet full stop? Some people who are well off might not take their reptile to the vet cause its "not worth it". Whether you have money or not i'm pretty sure no matter what your circumstances if you truly love your animal you would make things happen. i don't have a savings account, i don't have any family at all to borrow off, i just do what ever it takes at the time to fix what ever animal needs help. its not a matter of do you have the money its just a matter of would you do what it takes so your animal is not suffering. example: your broke and your dog breaks its leg bone sticking out and all would you take her to the vet, or wait till you can save up the money? pretty sure most people won't let their animal suffer for long if they really care about them.


----------



## hevonline (Nov 1, 2009)

*Want a medal-Cyber Bullie.*



redbellybite said:


> ha ha ha let you in on a hint candy .."hevoline" just pasted a post in here too ..about a post or two above ya :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


,
Do you want some sort of medal or recognition, because you are either wealthy, or fortunate enough,-And pointing out others post, to your army of cyber-bullies,Real grown up.. So sad, I guess its really up to the Reptile Liscencing Board, as to who can legally have reptiles.-Thankgod for you, my friend ,this isnt the case, for children, cause youd never be allowed 'to keep' them if you disclosed that sort of info,..Sorry, I know this will offend you, but then just about everything you read your offended by, peoples typing errors, newbies that are unfamiliar ect, I hope you are a young person, as you will have alot of time to learn.
Instead of getting offended at everyone views or differences,and reminding everyone how' 'good' you are, instead of looking for faults, train yourself to look for new beginnings and maybe meditate or something, to get all that stuff off your chest.Chin Up Chanp.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

hevonline said:


> ,
> I hope you are a young person, as you will have alot of time to learn..


 
Her age clearly says 44. Not saying this is old :lol: She's in the "naughty fourties" as my Mum's birthday card says.


----------



## hevonline (Nov 1, 2009)

Australis said:


> azn4114,
> How many thousands of dollars do you currently have put aside (per animal) for vet treatment?
> 
> Personally, im not the slightest bit ashamed to admit i don't have spare money lying around
> ...


 Well said,Australis,this whole topic started over a simple question, I find it a very personal question, to demand how much $ youve got saved forma Vet,like you said, some people have different, priorities in life,.Thats it in a nutshell,-Doesn tmean they are cruel to their animals.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

If I need to see a vet I will just sell my mother's DVD player and TV to fund it


----------



## stuartandconnie (Nov 1, 2009)

COME ON
i had a blue quaker when thay were worth money she got crook i rung the vet i was quoted $ 800 the bird cost me $600 do the math


----------

